# Holden Decklid Badge?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I was waxing my beloved Goat yesterday, and I kind of thought putting a blacked-out Holden badge on the trunk deck lid in place of the Pontiac wedge would be cool.










I am starting to build loyalty to GM but still kind of cringe when I realize this car I _love_ is badged as a P-P-P-P-_Pontiac_. I'm getting over my problem, albeit slowly, but I still equate Pontiac with nasty overdecorated Firebirds and rent-a-car Sunfires. 

Like I said, I'm coming around...so flaming is pointless.

Anyway, can one buy Holden badges anywhere?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

I know you can, on another board I was perusing I saw someone had some HSV GTO skirt badges on his side skirts. I'm sure they aren't cheap however. As far as actually getting them here...um, your guess is good as mine, lol. Either call someone at random in good ol' Aussie and make a friend, or some emailing/calling to dealers might be in order.

Someone needs to do some legwork and get a good line of comunnication going between us and a Holden parts supplier or something, I'm sure we're not the only ones wanting parts from the RHD version. GTS-R body kit anyone?


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

Groucho said:


> I was waxing my beloved Goat yesterday, and I kind of thought putting a blacked-out Holden badge on the trunk deck lid in place of the Pontiac wedge would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Go to www.holden.com.au and you can get the info you are looking for.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks, doods!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

after alot of hee and hawing, i removed the "5.7" from the back of the car.

just too busy for me. GTO is enough.

on my SS i removed the ugly red bow tie, just to leave SS.

on the import side of this holden thing, as i replied in the occupation thread, i own a freight forwarding / import-export business, so....

I have an agent in Australia and I can clear US Customs here for anyone / group ordering. Further, I would volunteer as 'group leader' and import under my company name, if we get that far..

part of the alure of this car, is the aussie build, imo.

can't get a car built any further away than that


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

2004 GTO said:


> Go to www.holden.com.au and you can get the info you are looking for.


I take it that this will be the 2005 GTO? (just with the LS2)


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

westell said:


> on the import side of this holden thing, as i replied in the occupation thread, i own a freight forwarding / import-export business, so....
> 
> I have an agent in Australia and I can clear US Customs here for anyone / group ordering. Further, I would volunteer as 'group leader' and import under my company name, if we get that far..
> 
> ...


Agreed!

Oooooooo....put me in for a Holden badge!!!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

We've a member here, aussiejohn.

I've PM'd him to see if he can help us. I've offered total prepayment ot him if he can get to Holden parts.

If it's just these badges FedEx, DHL, or parcel post will be the route to go.

I also counseled him, trying to get him to realize he's driving on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Most groovy.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

was wondering the same thing for parts thingin of gettin the holden tailights and maybe the holden frount bumper but many google and ebay searches have gotten me nowhare......thanx for the info........


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I haven't heard back from Aussiejohn, so I'll try a PM again. Goal is to establish logistic link to Holden parts and then I got courier or air freighting and import here to Houston taken care of. If Aussie can't do it, then I'll go to my australian cargo agent and see if he can help. 

Anyone checked with Pontiac parts ? I've not yet. I'm surprised Holden not going after the aftermarket parts / mods market in the States.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Doubtless there is a non-complete clause of some kind-- rules that make Holden (GM) selling stuff here is most likely _verbotten_. 

Hell, I'd love to put an entire Holden Monaro GT front bumber assy-- complete with brake vents-- on my ride and ditch the Pontiac thing altogether!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I mean...ahem...who needs Pontiac?


----------



## Ursus (Sep 23, 2004)

I contacted a dealership down under inquiring about a lower mesh grill.
The parts supervisor e-mailed me back saying that Holden will only sell replacement parts for registered vehicles, with VIN numbers provided for verification. That our Pontiacs did not qualify, and would not be able to purchase Holden parts.  
This sounds like a load of crap to me, but why would he turn down a sale ?!?
Hope someone else has better luck.
Joe


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Ursus said:


> I contacted a dealership down under inquiring about a lower mesh grill.
> The parts supervisor e-mailed me back saying that Holden will only sell replacement parts for registered vehicles, with VIN numbers provided for verification. That our Pontiacs did not qualify, and would not be able to purchase Holden parts.
> This sounds like a load of crap to me, but why would he turn down a sale ?!?
> Hope someone else has better luck.
> Joe


 Hey Joe and all do u all think that maybe if we went to our individual body shops it would be worht a try???? who knows this sux tho...until we get a hook on them guess we got to rely on ebay...yea good luck????? This just suxx cause u all know that if we all owned honda civics we could call up japan and get a load of parts!!!!!


----------



## aussiejohn (Jul 15, 2004)

*Holden badges*

Christopher,
I have a good friend and neighbour, Roy, who works at GM-H. He will check prices and e-mail you direct. Thanks for thinking of me.

Regards from Down Under :cheers 

aussiejohn


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes, I also feel my 04' GTO needs a facelift. I search for hoods and the like but the US aftermarket hoods actually look like homemade versions. I know I need a better hood and something for the sides and rear of my 04'. It is just too bland and the 05'mis the checkmate in looks for our 04's, period. I feel let down by Pontiac. I really do. We nned some help from Australia here.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Im Lookin For Some Alteeza Rear Lights!


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> Im Lookin For Some Alteeza Rear Lights!


they make them i believe i saw them on the UK version of ebay


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

aussiejohn said:


> Christopher,
> I have a good friend and neighbour, Roy, who works at GM-H. He will check prices and e-mail you direct. Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> Regards from Down Under :cheers
> ...


Awesome, dude! Appreciate anything you can do.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

This is what I see when I come into work  

Got a good PM from John (aussiejohn).

Looks like we're on our way here, guys (gals) :cool


----------



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm all about this, I say that if we finally get something established we should have a forum or at least a thread with all the info to various places so that we can share the wealth to one another and get the parts we need. My dad actually works for GM I dunno if he can get me anymore info on this or not....It's worth a shot. I'm willing to try anything. :cool


----------



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

oh yeah one more thing....I could go for a Holden Badge and some Holden Floormats.


----------



## MickyB (Jan 3, 2005)

Ursus said:


> I contacted a dealership down under inquiring about a lower mesh grill.
> The parts supervisor e-mailed me back saying that Holden will only sell replacement parts for registered vehicles, with VIN numbers provided for verification. That our Pontiacs did not qualify, and would not be able to purchase Holden parts.
> This sounds like a load of crap to me, but why would he turn down a sale ?!?
> Hope someone else has better luck.
> Joe


The official reason is that Holden has a problem with Commodore owners ricing up their cars to look like Monaros ! For example swapping tail lights, front noses etc.

Holden would like to keep the Monaro image unique, and one way of doing so is to sell only aftermarket parts to registered vehicles with VIN supplied.


----------

